# HGVC resale



## tekkio (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, I am about to purchase a HGVC resale.
Confirm that I could use the club point system unlike Marriott resale purchase?
If so, I am leaning toward the HGVC.

Any recommendations? I am looking at Las Vegas Flamingo and Orlando areas.
Thanks.

This is my first post so be kind.


----------



## presley (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, welcome to TUG!

Yes, there are many members here who have purchased HGVC on the resale market and they use the points the exact same way direct purchasers do.  

Here is a realtor who specializes in HGVC resales.  http://www.judikoz.com/

Another is Seth Nock - someone else here can give you the link.

EDIT TO ADD:  I see you are a TUG member.  CLick on the marketplace link go to the classifieds for Points for sale.  There are a lot of listings there.


----------



## Remy (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd look into Vegas for 7,000 points in a 2 bed 2 bath. It may be wise to wait it out as there are almost 60,000 weeks being dumped onto the market with the HGVC Elara acquisition. I'd be willing to bet the Right of First refusal prices drop as they have little need for inventory.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 25, 2012)

Unlike other hotel systems, HGVC treats resale buyers quite well.
You have the same rights + privileges as a direct buyer...
_except only for elite status (which kicks in at 14K points)._

Your membership card may even bear the date of the original HGVC sale.

Your home resort matters not, unless you want Hawaii on limited weeks
and need a reservation advantage for that reason. Many folk never see
the door of their home resort, and use club reservations for all their stays.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 4, 2012)

*JudiKo at remax*

A lot of review recommend her.  I have search to buy more hgvc points but on her site it is rather more expensive than other hgvc resales points site


----------



## fillde (Jun 4, 2012)

Judy and Seth seem to set their prices where they believe the property won't be rofr'd or bought back by HGVC. Remember the Flamingo in Vegas does not have rofr.


----------



## Remy (Jun 4, 2012)

fillde said:


> Judy and Seth seem to set their prices where they believe the property won't be rofr'd or bought back by HGVC. Remember the Flamingo in Vegas does not have rofr.



And sometimes she keeps her prices high even when the ROFR price has dropped.


----------



## presley (Jun 4, 2012)

You can make whatever offer you want.  They are supposed to present it to the seller.  If they don't, well, don't waste anymore time on them.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 4, 2012)

tekkio said:


> Hi, I am about to purchase a HGVC resale.
> Confirm that I could use the club point system unlike Marriott resale purchase?
> If so, I am leaning toward the HGVC.
> 
> ...



We own at both MVC and HGVC.  The MVC does not give resale owners the number of options or the flexibility that it provides those who purchase direct.  HGVC treats the points a resale owner has exactly the same way it treats the points of someone who purchased direct with the exception of Elite benefits.


----------



## poorguy (Jun 4, 2012)

Remy said:


> And sometimes she keeps her prices high even when the ROFR price has dropped.



I bought thru Judy about 2 years ago.   Contacted her about a listed property.   She offered another unit several thousand less, same points and location.  It was actually a little less then I was expecting to pay so I was quite happy.


----------



## Purseval (Jun 4, 2012)

presley said:


> You can make whatever offer you want.  They are supposed to present it to the seller.  If they don't, well, don't waste anymore time on them.



We recently made an offer on one of her listings.  She came back promptly and said it wouldn't pass ROFR and wanted to know if we would make a higher offer.  We didn't.  I don't think she ever presented our offer to the seller.  The unit is still listed so I doubt anyone has made a better offer than us.

Seth and Judy seem to know the HGVC market quite well so if she didn't present the offer to the seller it was probably not to waste their time.  It also didn't bother us because we are willing to wait it out until Hilton again stops ROFR, the market gets overloaded by Elara, 2013 MF's come due, whatever.  It's not like we have to buy now before the prices go up


----------



## Aquaman55 (Jun 5, 2012)

Remy said:


> I'd look into Vegas for 7,000 points in a 2 bed 2 bath. It may be wise to wait it out as there are almost 60,000 weeks being dumped onto the market with the HGVC Elara acquisition. I'd be willing to bet the Right of First refusal prices drop as they have little need for inventory.



With such a glut of weeks now on the market, isn't this going to create havoc with HGVC system in general?  I wonder what corporate was thinking when they decided to acquire Elara.  HGVC now has 4 large properties in Vegas... The area around the H/Strip looks barren, and they over planned with Parc in Orlando. They are over building in Hawaii (both in Honolulu and BI.)  Corporate seems like Madmen gone wild...  All they need now are Lucky Strikes and wet bars.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 5, 2012)

*site for Seth*

A lot of review on Seth but do you have the internet site?


----------



## Blues (Jun 5, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> A lot of review on Seth but do you have the internet site?



http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 5, 2012)

Aquaman55 said:


> With such a glut of weeks now on the market, isn't this going to create havoc with HGVC system in general?  I wonder what corporate was thinking when they decided to acquire Elara.  HGVC now has 4 large properties in Vegas... The area around the H/Strip looks barren, and they over planned with Parc in Orlando. They are over building in Hawaii (both in Honolulu and BI.)  Corporate seems like Madmen gone wild...  All they need now are Lucky Strikes and wet bars.



Lucky for us, should be plenty of club and open availability for years to come.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 6, 2012)

*Dear Blues,  thanks for the link*

Always usefull


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 6, 2012)

You are all talking that the large influx of Elara unit are going to cease the ROFR, at least at the vegas location. I am not sure that this will happen.

HGVC has for some time now practised some sort of ROFR, they just vary the dollar amount and the season types that they are not willing to go cheap. When was the last time that HGVC abondoned ROFR and let EVERY resale pass? Do anyone know if this has happened.

Since the money to build the Elara resort did not get funded from HGVC and the inventory is just being sold by HGVC and the resort Managed by HGVC, it does not mean that they are suddenly cash strapped and will stop ROFR. If anything I might think they would continue with ROFR to ensure that there is not a lot of cheaper inventory competing with their market direct sales. 

They have planned on building more at Strip location, which they no longer have to do. They are also no spending in capital investments that they had thought of committing, at least when the Strip location was planned. 

I am not sure that this means less ROFR. Any other opinions?


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 6, 2012)

I received an email directly fron hilton resales  today saying that a 5000 point strip location will not pass ROFR at anything under $5500. They suggested selling it for $5500 to $6000.


----------



## bmt07 (Jun 9, 2012)

*How long to receive member info?*

We received notification that our 8400 annual platinum points at Seaworld passed ROFR and will be getting the closing docs next week.  After closing how long does it normally take before you receive your info and can use open season?

Many thanks to TUG posters!  We originally bought a 4800 pt. unit from Hilton directly for $25K and after finding the info on this board rescinded and now we have more points for less than half the price.  Thanks!


----------



## alwaysOnTheGo (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, we just came from a presentation for HGVC here in Orlando.  We did not purchase, but we did like some of the perks that were mentioned for HGVC owners.  One perk that was mentioned by the sales person was that at cash price of $60 for one bedroom, $80 for two bedroom, and $150 for three bedroom resort rooms were available when not using points.  ( the amounts may not be exact, but close )  She gave the impression that this perk was available on a direct purchase, but did not specifically come out an say it was not available on a resale.  After looking at resale prices being significantly less than direct, we would like to explore that route, but also are not sure if the "perks" are different than a direct purchase.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 9, 2012)

alwaysOnTheGo said:


> Hi, we just came from a presentation for HGVC here in Orlando.  We did not purchase, but we did like some of the perks that were mentioned for HGVC owners.  One perk that was mentioned by the sales person was that at cash price of $60 for one bedroom, $80 for two bedroom, and $150 for three bedroom resort rooms were available when not using points.  ( the amounts may not be exact, but close )  She gave the impression that this perk was available on a direct purchase, but did not specifically come out an say it was not available on a resale.  After looking at resale prices being significantly less than direct, we would like to explore that route, but also are not sure if the "perks" are different than a direct purchase.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin



it is called open season and it is indeed also available to resales.  HGVC offers all perks the same for resales vs direct purchase, except for Elite benefits. 

So yes open season is a perk but it does not mean that inventory is always available when you want it.  Weekends in vegas always seem to go fast.  hawaii is always picked over, but you can get days here and there.  Orlando is easiest of all the locations.


----------



## alwaysOnTheGo (Jun 9, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> it is called open season and it is indeed also available to resales.  HGVC offers all perks the same for resales vs direct purchase, except for Elite benefits.
> 
> So yes open season is a perk but it does not mean that inventory is always available when you want it.  Weekends in vegas always seem to go fast.  hawaii is always picked over, but you can get days here and there.  Orlando is easiest of all the locations.



Thank You Sandy.  The HGVC sales rep failed to mention that it was subject to inventory.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 9, 2012)

alwaysOnTheGo said:


> The HGVC sales rep failed to mention that it was subject to inventory.



Would you expect that it would not be, that availability was unlimited?
Point-systems give you a license to hunt (not use of a specific week).
So book early, and be flexible with either your dates or your destination.


----------



## bmt07 (Jun 9, 2012)

*How long for membership#?*

Any advice on how long it might take to get a member number after closing on a resale?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## alwaysOnTheGo (Jun 10, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Would you expect that it would not be, that availability was unlimited?



Did not think they were unlimited.  She just made it sound much to get a room than it is.


----------



## Duanerice (Jun 10, 2012)

bmt07 said:


> Any advice on how long it might take to get a member number after closing on a resale?  Thanks in advance.



Figure on 6 weeks as an average.  Mine was.
Duane


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 10, 2012)

bmt07 said:


> Any advice on how long it might take to get a member number after closing on a resale?



I did my own closing (the seller was a friend).
... Had my own deed signed & recorded, and sent it off to HGVC, myself.
It still took ~ 4 weeks.  Based on other reports, 6 - 8 weeks is not unusual.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 10, 2012)

bmt07 said:


> Any advice on how long it might take to get a member number after closing on a resale?  Thanks in advance.



It will take longer than you like...but in reality not all that long.   After a few weeks I called the HGVC resale support people and they gave me our club member # over the phone.   The hard copy took another couple weeks.

Probably 4 - 6 weeks if you leave them be.


----------



## canowhoop (Jun 10, 2012)

Deposit Received 4/17/2012
Buyers Contract Received 4/17/2012
ROFR Waiver Requested 4/18/2012
Estoppel Ordered 4/18/2012
Original Deed Rcvd n Verified 4/18/2012
Deed/Transfer Docs Ordered 5/3/2012
Deed Prepared/Received 5/4/2012
Buyers Closing Docs Out 5/8/2012
Buyers Final Funds Received 5/9/2012
Buyers Closing Docs Received 5/9/2012
Sellers Closing Docs Out 5/21/2012
ROFR Waiver Received 5/21/2012
Estoppel Rcvd n Verified 5/21/2012
Deed to Recording 5/25/2012
Closing Date 5/25/2012
Deed to Buyer: Original 5/29/2012
Resort Notification 5/29/2012
Recorded Deed Received 5/29/2012
Logged onto Revolution 6/08/12 - Got a Welcome to club email and called them for info


----------



## TheWizz (Jun 11, 2012)

Grand Pacific Palisades (GPP) is a great place to purchase resale and get into HGVC Points as well.  If you purchased direct from GPP, you can even take advantage of Elite benefits if you procure more than 14k points.  Prices are about the same as say Flamingo.  I think this is the only way to buy (not direct) resale and still get Elite benes.   Good luck.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't forget the prices that you see on Judi's site are sellers requested prices.  Judi informs sellers what going rate is however sometimes people that purchased direct have a hard time letting a unit go for resale value.  I found when buying with Judi and I am sure it is the same with Seth, they will have lots of inventory that moves quickly and priced right.  The stuff you see on the website may have been for sale for months because the seller will not budge on price.


----------



## Pronkster (Jun 19, 2012)

Are u saying buying 14,000 Pts with GPP gets u elite status with hgvc? I wonder why that is does it have to be a direct purchase or does that apply to resale purchases as well?


----------



## TheWizz (Jun 20, 2012)

Pronkster said:


> Are u saying buying 14,000 Pts with GPP gets u elite status with hgvc? I wonder why that is does it have to be a direct purchase or does that apply to resale purchases as well?



Yes I am - that is what I did.  You need to purchase the resale direct from GPP's resale department.  They help distressed owners that need to get out of their units and also sell foreclosures.  I own two units at GPP (1BR+2BR), both PLT weeks, that when converted to HGVC Points (I think this cost $350?) gives me a little over 14k HGVC points.  Since I bought from GPP direct and asked to convert to HGVC Points, I am recognized as an HGVC Elite member and also an HHonors Gold Elite member.  Send me a PM if you'd like more details or contact information.


----------



## Phycah (Jul 8, 2012)

Just looking for a bit of advice. I am looking to purchase 7000 platinum HGVC points most likely at one of the Orlando resorts. But having done a lot of research on the subject there seems to be a fair amount of variation as to what the best way to purchase resale is and what the best price that can be obtain is. It would appear that the reputable brokers recommended on this forum reckon that the best deal in order to get through ROFR is around $11000. But there are various people reporting that they are getting purchases through ROFR from ebay purchases well below this value. Also some people appear to be suggesting that Hilton aren't really exercising ROFR much at all and the brokers are using it as an excuse to keep the prices higher.

It would be interesting to get people's thoughts on this.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 8, 2012)

Phycah said:


> Just looking for a bit of advice. I am looking to purchase 7000 platinum HGVC points most likely at one of the Orlando resorts. But having done a lot of research on the subject there seems to be a fair amount of variation as to what the best way to purchase resale is and what the best price that can be obtain is. It would appear that the reputable brokers recommended on this forum reckon that the best deal in order to get through ROFR is around $11000. But there are various people reporting that they are getting purchases through ROFR from ebay purchases well below this value. Also some people appear to be suggesting that Hilton aren't really exercising ROFR much at all and the brokers are using it as an excuse to keep the prices higher.
> 
> It would be interesting to get people's thoughts on this.



I watch eBay completed sales of HGVC units and the only low price deals I see are locations with no rofr, I think your data is anecdotal, but it's easy to search eBay completed auctions to verify.

Have you considered Las Vegas, with the flood of new units (Elara) where the rofr baseline is dropping.  Are you dead set on Fla?


----------



## Aquaman55 (Jul 8, 2012)

Phycah said:


> Just looking for a bit of advice. I am looking to purchase 7000 platinum HGVC points most likely at one of the Orlando resorts. But having done a lot of research on the subject there seems to be a fair amount of variation as to what the best way to purchase resale is and what the best price that can be obtain is. It would appear that the reputable brokers recommended on this forum reckon that the best deal in order to get through ROFR is around $11000. But there are various people reporting that they are getting purchases through ROFR from ebay purchases well below this value. Also some people appear to be suggesting that Hilton aren't really exercising ROFR much at all and the brokers are using it as an excuse to keep the prices higher.
> 
> It would be interesting to get people's thoughts on this.



Reputable brokers, like Seth (mentioned in a previous post,) know the market so well that they have an excellent read on what will pass ROFR.  Last year Hilton actually pumped a lot of money into buy backs...especially in Orlando. (Flamingo has no ROFR, but the resale values of those units are high because of its location on the strip and nearby development.)  There are also a lot of posts from TUGers burned by sellers on ebay. (ebay is a flea market. Some do well...many don't.) In any case, I think 11K is realistic, probably higher for Tuscany.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 9, 2012)

Phycah said:


> Just looking for a bit of advice. I am looking to purchase 7000 platinum HGVC points most likely at one of the Orlando resorts. But having done a lot of research on the subject there seems to be a fair amount of variation as to what the best way to purchase resale is and what the best price that can be obtain is. It would appear that the reputable brokers recommended on this forum reckon that the best deal in order to get through ROFR is around $11000. But there are various people reporting that they are getting purchases through ROFR from ebay purchases well below this value. Also some people appear to be suggesting that Hilton aren't really exercising ROFR much at all and the brokers are using it as an excuse to keep the prices higher.
> 
> It would be interesting to get people's thoughts on this.



You can also try Diane Nadeau at timeshare broker sales.com.  She was able to get me 2 resales for thousands less than some of the brokers mentioned here.

Unless you want to actually use home resort option for FL, I'd go with Vegas since the MF are lower.

Flamingo has no ROFR but will definitely cost more because of that.


----------



## Phycah (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks very much for the replies. I've had a good look at the eBay listings but not sure I would feel 100% confident buying through eBay as some of the listings seem a little dodgy and some are asking for the full amount up front rather than just a deposit. Also, there are a few horror stories on here that would be enough to put anyone off.

Just out of interest does anybody know of any issues with people buying from the timeshare marketplace on TUG. I guess its open to rogue sellers too. Does anyone have any advice or feedback on buying that way?

Thanks.


----------



## Aquaman55 (Jul 11, 2012)

Not really sure...but again, your best bet is to go through a reputable resale broker.  Good luck!


----------



## TheWizz (Jul 16, 2012)

Phycah said:


> Thanks very much for the replies. I've had a good look at the eBay listings but not sure I would feel 100% confident buying through eBay as some of the listings seem a little dodgy and some are asking for the full amount up front rather than just a deposit. Also, there are a few horror stories on here that would be enough to put anyone off.
> 
> Just out of interest does anybody know of any issues with people buying from the timeshare marketplace on TUG. I guess its open to rogue sellers too. Does anyone have any advice or feedback on buying that way?
> 
> Thanks.



I think the key to any resale, EBay, TUG, etc., is to use a reputable closing company that will hold your funds in escrow for you until the deed is in your name.  I have purchased probably a dozen timeshares over the years on EBay and never had a problem when using such a closing company.  Also, there are several companies that sell a lot of donated (for charity) and foreclosed timeshare units, so they have this down to pretty much a science at this point.  And on EBay you can also look at the feedback on these sellers to gauge which ones do this often and well.  Good luck.


----------



## Phycah (Jul 18, 2012)

TheWizz said:


> I think the key to any resale, EBay, TUG, etc., is to use a reputable closing company that will hold your funds in escrow for you until the deed is in your name.  I have purchased probably a dozen timeshares over the years on EBay and never had a problem when using such a closing company.  Also, there are several companies that sell a lot of donated (for charity) and foreclosed timeshare units, so they have this down to pretty much a science at this point.  And on EBay you can also look at the feedback on these sellers to gauge which ones do this often and well.  Good luck.



Thanks for the info. Would anyone be able to tell me the name of any of these companies that sell donated or foreclosure timeshare units. I have had a look around but haven't had any luck. Thanks.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 18, 2012)

Phycah said:


> Thanks for the info. Would anyone be able to tell me the name of any of these companies that sell donated or foreclosure timeshare units. I have had a look around but haven't had any luck. Thanks.



eBay has a site to purchase all types of donated goods.

http://www.ebaygivingworks.com/

This is one nonprofit seller with HGVC in their listings.

http://donations.ebay.com/charity/charity.jsp?NP_ID=24863

Dave


----------

